# Residential service i b e w



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Does any one know of a local that has a residential sevice agreement in the new jersey area


No maybe someone else will know.:whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Does any one know of a local that has a residential sevice agreement in the new jersey area





HARRY304E said:


> No maybe someone else will know.:whistling2:


Ya don't until ya ask.:no:

So what's a " residential sevice agreement "


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Does any one know of a local that has a residential sevice agreement in the new jersey area


Local #164 ( bergen, hudson, essex ) has a residential/small works program.
Local #102 ( passaic ) does as well.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

John said:


> Ya don't until ya ask.:no:
> 
> So what's a " residential sevice agreement "


 
It's a way of using B book guys on residential construction to have a lower rate per hour. It's more popular with the plumbers and hvac guys from what I see.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> It's a way of using B book guys on residential construction to have a lower rate per hour. It's more popular with the plumbers and hvac guys from what I see.


I always heard they had a two tier wage scale to compete with non-union contractors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Does any one know of a local that has a residential sevice agreement in the new jersey area




There are only 6 construction/building trades IBEW locals in NJ...


Local Union 102 
50 Parsippany Road Parsippany NJ 07054
(973) 887-1718 

Local Union 164 
205 Robin Road Suite 315 Paramus NJ 07652 
(201) 265-1700

Local Union 269 
670 Whitehead Road Trenton NJ 08648 
(609) 394-8129

Local Union 351 
1113 Black Horse Pike Hammonton NJ 08037
(609) 704-8351

Local Union 400 
3301 Highway 138 Wall NJ 07719
(732) 681-7111

Local Union 456 
1295 Livingston Avenue North Brunswick NJ 08902 
(732) 246-2122


...call 'em all :thumbsup:



Here's a map:
http://www.ibew.org/IBEW/directory/maps/NJ-Inside.pdf


----------

